# Adelina Patti. This is crazy



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Patti not only would not sing at rehersals but would not even go to them. She would send her brother in law and he would tell the other singers what she would do!!! She kept doing throughout her career only the roles she learned in her teens. Even so she was perhaps the number one diva of her generation. Of course she was a child prodigy and had been singing many of these roles for decades by the time of this behavior. From Michael Scott on Callas.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

Seattleoperafan said:


> Patti not only would not sing at rehersals but would not even go to them. She would send her brother in law and he would tell the other singers what she would do!!! She kept doing throughout her career only the roles she learned in her teens. Even so she was perhaps the number one diva of her generation. Of course she was a child prodigy and had been singing many of these roles for decades by the time of this behavior. From Michael Scott on Callas.


A marked contrast with Callas herself, who was often the first to arrive at rehearsal and the last to leave. Margarita Wallman tells a story of her giving Callas the morning off as she was working with the chorus. However, when Wallmann arrived at rehearsal that morning she found Callas already there. "But I gave you the morning off," Wallmann said. Callas responded that she thought it would be useful for her to watch the chorus rehearsal so she would be able to fit in better with what Wallmann wanted when she needed her. Many of her colleagues would attest to how professional she was. "Prima donna" antics were reserved for those who weren't prepared to come up to her exacting standards.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Tsaraslondon said:


> A marked contrast with Callas herself, who was often the first to arrive at rehearsal and the last to leave. Margarita Wallman tells a story of her giving Callas the morning off as she was working with the chorus. However, when Wallmann arrived at rehearsal that morning she found Callas already there. "But I gave you the morning off," Wallmann said. Callas responded that she thought it would be useful for her to watch the chorus rehearsal so she would be able to fit in better with what Wallmann wanted when she needed her. Many of her colleagues would attest to how professional she was. "Prima donna" antics were reserved for those who weren't prepared to come up to her exacting standards.


"It's not enough to have a beautiful voice." Maria Callas as your quote with your posts say. Reading her bio about her work ethics was amazing.


----------

